# JBuilder 9 Help File!?



## MilkaKuh (9. Jan 2004)

Hi,

ich hoff mal nicht das es den Beitrag schon gibt, frag jetzt halt einfach mal!

Also:

Wo krieg ich für den JBuilder 9 die "Hilfe" her, bei mir funktioniert die nicht und ich hätte sie gerne!

P.S. Ich weiß das es sie auf www.borland.de gibt, aber die Seite ist down!

Gibts das ding sonst noch wo??

Danke


----------



## Nobody (9. Jan 2004)

also matze:

1.die seite geht wieder
2. bitte im richtigen bereich posten (ide und tools würd ich mal sagen)
3. lad sie dir bitte selber runter oder ich schick dir die vom xer (hab ja deine icq nr)


----------



## MilkaKuh (9. Jan 2004)

ok Martin, sorry, des mit dem Bereichen weiß i non net so ganz, is mein erster post hier!

Habs gerade gesehn, und bin am saugen!

trotzdem THX


CLOSED


----------

